# Mocha Maya's Coffee House & Espresso Bar



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Nestled in the picturesque north western region of Massachusetts on the Deerfield River sits the town of Shelburne Falls. Recently rated one of the top small town arts communities in the United States, Shelburne Falls is not only home to many artists, musicians and authors but also home of Mocha Maya's Coffee House & Espresso Bar.Mocha Maya's Coffee House & Espresso Bar is an upscale coffee house serving only the finest certified Organic Fair Trade, shade grown, heirloom coffee's. They're certified Kosher as well! They also serve Organic Fair Trade Teas, Italian sipping chocolate, 100% Fruit smoothies, homemade style baked goods and their famous Frozen Hot Chocolate... just to name some of what they serve!They are dedicated to excellence in every facet of their business with the intention to offer nothing but the finest products and service. This high standard extends to the music they have there, the art exhibits on display and every other detail that makes Mocha Maya's what it is.To say that Mocha Maya's is just a coffee house would be a gross understatement. In fact, in the short three and a half years that they have been open Mocha Maya's has established itself as perhaps the premiere listening venue in Western Mass."If you play acoustic music in Western Mass, I strongly recommend checking out Mocha Maya's. Mocha Maya's started out like any other fledgling coffee shop but it seemed like almost overnight it became the epicenter of a thriving musical scene in the heart of Shelburne Falls, MA. Clearly, owners Bruce and Chris' commitment to providing the best in live entertainment, coffee, and pastries has paid off as Mocha Maya's has established itself as the premier coffee house listening venue in Western Mass. For Appalachian Still's first show there, we weren't sure what to expect, but when we arrived, we were treated to a room packed with an attentive and supportive audience, great tip money, and some killer coffee! And no wonder the place was packed -- the audience has come to expect the best in live music. Just look at the lineup of artists who have played there already -- it's like a who's who of up-and-coming as well as established local, regional, and national acts. So if you haven't played there yet...do it!" - Andrew Woodland, Appalachian StillLive music is offered almost every Friday and Saturday night and frequently on Thursday evenings and Sunday afternoons as well. The room is not large, holding a maximum capacity of around 50 people but that is exactly what makes it such a special, intimate atmosphere for the musicians and the audience.Being a premiere music venue may draw as much attention as their quality coffee drinks but don't overlook the art exhibits held there that are held to the same exacting standard and are yet another reason Mocha Maya's is a destination venue not just another coffee house. Featuring the works of the finest artists, photographers and sculptures in the region and beyond is another reason to stop by and spend some time at Mocha Maya's. Exhibits run 6 weeks and are kicked off with a formal opening. For each exhibit a different, usually local, charity is chosen and to this charity Mocha Maya's gives 100% of their commission from the sale of any art work during the exhibit. So the art openings not only function as a way to meet the artist being featured at the time but it also serves to inform attendees of important charitable organizations and their works."The thing about Mocha Maya's is that in a culture where community is created for the sake of bringing business into an establishment, it's quite clear that the owners of Mocha Maya's started a business for the sake of building and strengthening a community." -Joshua Michael Stewart, Poet and AuthorMocha Maya's is also the proud home of a critically acclaimed Poetry Reading Series known as the Collected Poets Series, run by local poet Lea Banks. The Collected Poets Series highlights the work of established and emerging poets. Each event, showcasing this area's finest poets and established renowned poets from all over, followed by informal discussions. The series is held every first Thursday of the month. Special literary readings are also held on occasion including Halloween and in particular just prior to Christmas at their "Fezziwig's Annual Christmas Party" that highlights professional actors reading original and classic Christmas tales for young and old.In addition, Mocha Maya's has an 84" projection screen and projector all hooked up to a THX certified surround-sound sound system. Independent films have been shown on this system to sold out rooms. This is an area that Mocha Maya's is looking to develop as they intend to show more independent films as the year progresses. Live sporting events have also been shown on the big screen. The system can also be used for multi-media for musicians or artists at their respective events or it can be used for PowerPoint presentations and slide shows for business meetings or private functions.They have also recently introduced classes that they will be conducting during "closed" hours. Currently they are offering a film history/theory course that is running for 5 weeks featuring 5 classic Alfred Hitchcock films. In the coming weeks they will be adding courses conducted by Ben Barnhart, a photographer and teacher at UMass, that will focus on digital photography and Photoshop. Still more classes are in the works on a number of other topics.Also in production is a theater group that Mocha Maya's is referring to as "Micro-Theater". Where professional actors will be performing original scripts as more of a preparation than practice for pending live dates on the big stage in theaters in NYC and elsewhere. Once the new stage and stage lighting are in place expect this to be a monthly event.Those that attend Mocha Maya's have many other things to be looking forward to, including the production of a live radio theater that hearkens back to the old time radio shows of yesteryear or possibly today's only other equivalent, Garrison Keillor's "A Prairie Home Companion", filming of live music events that will likely end up on DVD or broadcast live on the internet and the addition of beer and wine to their evening menu.Mocha Maya's strives to be a quality venue in every aspect of their business but maintains a warm welcoming atmosphere for patrons, their children and all of the musicians and artists and actors that walk through the door.

More...


----------

